# IS THE NEW GT-R CONCEPT COMING To AMERICA?!?!?!?!



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey, I just ordered a brochure from nissan for all the new models (you can order one here...just select a few vehicles and they will send you a brochure of the entire line of cars).

I read through it today and they had a picture of the new GT-R concept. Being that this is a US Nissan catalog, is it possible, we may see this car in showrooms in the future?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

That car? No. That car was panned by the press and public and is currently going under a redesign because the public hated it so much. Maybe the real GTR will debut in 2004. Specualtion is rampant over here and nothing is certain.


----------



## crashjust4kix (May 9, 2003)

too bad. I myself thought it was ok. rumor was that the us was gonna get a slightly "milder" version, with the infinity v8. all I could think of was the trust/greddy turbo kit for the z. same 2 trurbos on the 4.5 would be wicked fast. hope we get some kinda gtr. the z is cool and all, but that car in awd with another hundred or so horses and I would sell a kidney to own one....


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

I also thought it was an excellent design.

I think Nissan should follow their instincts, and produce it as is, like Ducati did with the new 999. I hated that bike at first, now it's one of my favorites.

J


----------

